# Angeln in Frankreich



## schurca (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Kennt jemand wo kann man in Frankreich angeln ? Ich wohne in Karlsruhe und habe gehört das man in Lauterbourg angeln kann. Kann mir jemand ein tip geben wo kann ich am besten angeln.(beschreibung, Fahrplan ) Nähe vom Rastatt wenn man nach Frankreich über ein fähre fährt kann man auch angeln in ??? kennt jemand ?#: 
Für ihren antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.



Grüß
Alexander S.


----------



## ralle (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board!!

Ich kann dir leider keine Tips geben -- Denke das dir noch geholfen wird.


----------



## Igor (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*



			
				schurca schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Kennt jemand wo kann man in Frankreich angeln ? Ich wohne in Karlsruhe und habe gehört das man in Lauterbourg angeln kann. Kann mir jemand ein tip geben wo kann ich am besten angeln.(beschreibung, Fahrplan ) Nähe vom Rastatt wenn man nach Frankreich über ein fähre fährt kann man auch angeln in ??? kennt jemand ?#:
> Für ihren antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> ...


Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen auch von mir,
wir fahren regelmäßig nach Munchhausen/Frankreich zum angeln.
Im Gegensatz zur Lauterbourg brauchst du da kein Test machen. Jahresschein kostet 75,- € (Lauterbourg erstes Jahr 85,- €). Die Gewässer sind: 2 Flüsse (Rhein und La Sauer) und ein Paar Teichen/See.
Falls noch Fragen hast bitte schön.
Gruß
Igor


----------



## schurca (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hallo Igor,

danke für deine hilfe.
wo kann ich die jahreskarte kaufen ? Kann ich direkt am see machen ?
Kann man auch dort grillen ? Wie kome ich am schnellsten hin ?

Grüß
Alexander


----------



## Igor (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*



			
				schurca schrieb:
			
		

> wo kann ich die jahreskarte kaufen ?


Im Munchhausen an einer Tankstelle gibts ein Laden dort kriegst du die jahreskarte. (Am Sonntag arbeiten die nicht. Zumindest haben wir nicht gesehen.)


			
				schurca schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich direkt am see machen ?


Wenn du Kartenerwerb meinst - Nein


			
				schurca schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man auch dort grillen ?


Nein



			
				schurca schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kome ich am schnellsten hin ?


Wir fahren immer über Lauterbourg. Das sind ca. 30 km. Genauer kann ich auf der Karte zeigen, wenn du willst.

Gruß
Igor


----------



## schurca (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hallo Igor,

Das wäre sehr nett vom dir wenn du mir ein fahrplan zeigst, und wo sind die gewässer.
Ich fahre vom Karlsruhe über rhenbrücke nach Lauterbourg un das sind schon 29 Km, und wenn ich nach Munchhausen/Frankreich  über Rastatt fahre das sind 49 Km.
Du kannst mir direkt auf mein Email antworten.
Mein Mail: al-schmidt@arcor.de


Grüß
Alexander


----------



## Igor (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*



			
				schurca schrieb:
			
		

> ... Du kannst mir direkt auf mein Email antworten. ...


Hab gemacht

Gruß
Igor


----------



## Graffy (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

hallo Angelfreunde,

Ich möchte mit meinem bekannten nächsten monat mal nach Frankreich zum fischen !! Nur habe ich ein Problem und zwar weis ich nicht wo ich mir da die Angelscheine kaufen kann!! Kann mir jemand helfen Bitte !! würde gerne wissen wo ich die bekomme , fahre bei Wörth über die Grenze!!! 

gruß


----------



## kiko123 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hi Graffy,

grundsätzlich kann man die Permis de Pêche in den Angelläden kaufen (Passfoto nicht vergessen) und in manchen Tabac.

Vielleicht hilft Dir auch das hier weiter, allerdings ohne Gewähr, also am Besten vorher abchecken...

Bureau de Tabac Fritsch
48, rue Principale • 67930 Beinheim
Tél. : + 33 (0)3 88 86 30 06

Futura Pêche
7, rue du Pont du Rhin • 67470 Seltz
Tél. : + 33 (0)3 88 86 51 50

Tabac presse Schneider
7, rue du Kabach • 67470 Mothern
Tél. : + 33 (0)3 88 05 63 85
Tous les matins de 11h à 12h ; jeden Morgen von
11-12 Uhr ; every Morning from 11 am to 12 am.

Und hier noch was: 
http://www.mairie-soufflenheim.fr/pageLibre000103bf.html

Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand eine Idee, der schon mal vor Ort war, das hier ist nur was ich im Internet gefunden habe.

Gruss
Kiko


----------



## kiko123 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

oder guckst du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117745


----------



## serreos (6. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hallo,
muss ich in Deutschland in einen Anglerverein angemeldet sein um in Frankreich Angeln zu dürfen????


----------



## Graffy (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Danke kiko123 ich wahr in Seltz im Angelladen und habe mir die karte gekauft!!! 

nur ist es erstaunlich dass man nirgens eine genaue antwort bekommt wo da gute plätze sind :-(

naja ich werde morgen mal mein glück versuchen!!!


----------



## Graffy (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*



serreos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> muss ich in Deutschland in einen Anglerverein angemeldet sein um in Frankreich Angeln zu dürfen????



Nein muss man nicht wie mir bekannt ist!!! Es reicht lediglich eine gültige karte von frankreich!! :vik:


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*



Graffy schrieb:


> Danke kiko123 ich wahr in Seltz im Angelladen und habe mir die karte gekauft!!!
> 
> nur ist es erstaunlich dass man nirgens eine genaue antwort bekommt wo da gute plätze sind :-(
> 
> naja ich werde morgen mal mein glück versuchen!!!


 
Kann ich Dir auch genau sagen warum. Ich hab gute zwei Jahre gebraucht, um vernünftige Stellen zu finden und zu wissen, wie man seine Fische fängt. Der Rhein und seine Nebengewässer sind nicht einfach zu beangeln, bergen aber ein großes Potential an Fisch was die Menge und die Größe angeht. Was willst Du denn angeln?
Grüße


----------



## Schmidt1988 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hey wir haben vor mitte august nach seltz zu fahren. kann mir vill jemand sagen was da alles beangelt werden darf bzw hat vill jemand ne Gewässerkarte oder ähnliches. wie sind den die preise für futter etc in frankreich? sinnvoller eigenes mit zu nehmen oder dort zu holen?


----------



## Luke122 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

hey an alle also ich war dieses wochenende am hafen von seltz aber in 10 std hat nur eine brasse ca.4kilo gebissen
wollte demnächst mal nach lembach an den see fahrn, wollte mal fragen ob da einer ein paar tipyy hat vielleicht welche ködr am besten sind
schöen dank schon im vorraus


----------



## petriheil009 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (mit Campingmöglichkeit!?)*

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Fischwasser (See) im Lorraine/Elsass/und Umgebung mit Campingmöglichkeit.
Würde gerne ein paar Tage gemütlich auf Raubfisch (Hecht, Forelle) und ggf. Karpfen fischen gehen.

Kann mir jemand was gutes empfehlen? Am besten gut von Freiburg aus erreichbar...

Vielen Dank&Petri
Juergen


----------



## Graffy (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

War eigentlich jemand schonmal in Munchhausen zum Angeln?? Würde gerne mal wissen was ihr dort so fischt und wo ihr da hin geht!! 

In Munchhausen Ist am Ortseingang eine Brücke.....was meint ihr?? ich finde dort siehts gut aus oder??:m


----------

